# Firefox. Where is cookie folder?



## User7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Any body knows where is cookie, and profile setting was saved?

There is no any file whith this at /home/komputer/.mozilla/


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 17, 2015)

You must not have looked very hard. As the Firefox profile directory name is unique for every user run this to find your cookie file: `find ~/.mozilla -name cookies.sqlite`. Profile settings are stored in prefs.js in the same directory.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2015)

I suggest adding the Web Developer add-in. That will make it a lot easier to view, delete or modify cookies.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/web-developer/


----------

